# Holiday advice



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Can anyone give me holiday advice?

My mini flock are choosing to share the same cage more often than not, they fly together, eat together, chat together and have silly little squabbles with each other. Gogo is still a little nervous so she’s not cuddling up but the boys look like they have taken to her and still cuddle up to each other.
I’m going away in a few weeks and they will have to stay in their cage for the whole week. They’re not used to this as I work from home and they have never spent more than 48 hours together in one cage as they normally free range all day.
I have a pet sitter coming in twice daily for the rabbits who will also feed and water the flock. The question is should I ask her to let them free range one or two days so they can stretch their wings and get a change of scenery? I could keep an eye on them periodically via budgiecam and they are well used to the room now. But I do worry about one of them getting trapped somewhere!
Will they get irritable with each other if they get bored? I’m going to leave various toys and treats to be given through the week but they are a new flock.
Here they are having discovered their food tray on top of the rabbit cage where I left it while cleaning their cage. Seeds you “forage” for yourself are much tastier than the ones in your cage.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all, I posted this elsewhere but think it was the wrong place!

Can anyone give me holiday advice?

My mini flock are choosing to share the same cage more often than not, they fly together, eat together, chat together and have silly little squabbles with each other. Gogo is still a little nervous so she’s not cuddling up but the boys look like they have taken to her and still cuddle up to each other.
I’m going away in a few weeks and they will have to stay in their cage for the whole week. They’re not used to this as I work from home and they have never spent more than 48 hours together in one cage as they normally free range all day.
I have a pet sitter coming in twice daily for the rabbits who will also feed and water the flock. The question is should I ask her to let them free range one or two days so they can stretch their wings and get a change of scenery? I could keep an eye on them periodically via budgiecam and they are well used to the room now. But I do worry about one of them getting trapped somewhere!
Will they get irritable with each other if they get bored? I’m going to leave various toys and treats to be given through the week but they are a new flock. Should I put Gogo back in her small cage next door to the boys for the wee


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not let them have free range when no one is there. Is it easy to get the birds to go back in their cage, if so you could have a rehearsal with the pet sitter and maybe the pet sitter could let them out for a short time when she is there.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Unfortunately they’re little devils at going back in! They put themselves away happily enough, but only when they’re good and ready. If I have to put them away I get a lot of attitude and it takes ages of coaxing.
All three have become less friendly towards me since they became a flock, our human to bird bonding has gone back a step.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, I would not recommend allowing the budgies out of the cage during the time you are away.
One week inside the cage (assuming it is a large flight cage? Will not be an issue.
I've left my birds for 10 days (with a pet sitter coming in twice a day). My birds are used to being out of the cage most of the day but they did just fine staying inside the cage during the time I was gone.

In the home, it is best to keep birds and rabbits confined to separate areas of the house. This is especially true when unsupervised, and even if the animals don’t have a prior history of antagonistic behavior. Not only does this separation ensure the animals can’t injure each other, it prevents cross-contamination of food and fecal matter. 

Rabbits and birds are vulnerable to certain parasites, fungi, bacteria, viruses, and mites. Some are transferrable between the two species.
Giardiasis is a condition that is caused by the Giardia parasite. It is thought that one subspecies of this parasite, Giardia duodenalis, is naturally found in the rabbit’s intestines. This means that birds that ingest contaminated rabbit droppings could suffer giardiasis, which can be fatal. This condition is very rare in rabbits. The same cannot be said for birds. Giardia is also transferrable to humans.
Another disease to watch for is Tularemia. This is a rare disease caused by the Francisella tularensis bacterium, and is also called rabbit fever. 
Although primarily affecting mammals, it is transferable to birds. Infection can occur very easily, such as through ingesting contaminated food or water, exposure through wounds and bites, and inhalation through airborne bacteria.
On top of parasites and bacterium, fungal infections can also be transferred between rabbits and birds. One of which is aspergillosis, a fungal infection that grows in the lungs and causes respiratory infections. Veterinary pathology notes that pulmonary aspergillosis has been diagnosed in almost every species of domestic animal.*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

It’s a good sized cage. Big enough for four going by the measurements on this forum. They each have at least two perches each, there are two water feeders and a large feeding bowl each. While I’m away I’ll ensure they are more toys to play with, most of their toys are either outside the cage or in Gogo’s old cage which is now their play cage.
I will certainly take your advice and not let them free range while I’m gone.

Whilst I appreciate your advice on the rabbits, I’m afraid I really don’t have any way to separate them. Be assured they are healthy, vaccinated, happy well looked after buns and their interaction with the budgies is minimal. All cages are cleaned regularly and every one has a good healthy varied diet. It’s the best I can do short of re-homing them. But I can’t help believing, having seen Gogo transform from timid, quiet and dull to lively, adventurous and bright and proud in her new feathers, that their life with me might be better than average?


----------

